# exam ? pls help



## NJcoder (Feb 22, 2011)

what can you recommend to brush up on medical terminology and anatomy for a cpc exam? thx


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 25, 2011)

*The answers are in your books*

I was able to answer every terminology/anatomy question by just looking up terms in my CPT or ICD9 books.  You won't need anything else. 

Hope that helps

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## NJcoder (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. How did you select e/m level? what tool did you use?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 4, 2011)

*Read your guidelines*

I do not believe you need to bring,  and are NOT ALLOWED to bring, an audit tool for the CPC exam.

Please read the instructions for the test very carefully.  You can find them on the AAPC website (I think you may have to pretend to want to sign up for the exam to find them ... it's been a while since I looked).

CPC guidelines tell you how to determine the level of history ... so be sure you have that page tabbed and understand it well.  The level of exam and MDM are typically given to you in the scenario ... for example: *the doctor performs a detailed exam and docments moderate medical decision making. * 

Again ... it's been five years since I took the CPC exam, and even when I proctored I never saw the exam itself.  The test booklets are sealed and only the examinee breaks the seal to open the exam. The examinee reseals the booklet before turning it in. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## st1114718 (Mar 17, 2011)

*CPMA Exam*

Hi, 
Anyone just passed the CPMA recently? I scheduled my exam in April. Any tips to share? I heard the exam has a lot of questions on compliance and regulations. I am worry...
Thanks,

Sharon, CPC


----------



## melzinser (Mar 18, 2011)

*CPMA exam*

I took and passed the CPMA last year. I felt the exam followed the NAMAS Study Guide exactly so I wasn't surprised by the number of complaince questions, I was caught off guard by the detail they were asking for: very exact numbers and audit techniques.  The actual chart audit was the "easiest" part - be sure to read the questions first before taking the time to read the whole dictation.  And don't panic about the type of encounter (psych, OB, chemo) - some documentation / billing rules are the same no matter what specialty, right?  Good luck!


----------



## st1114718 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Cpma*



melzinser said:


> I took and passed the CPMA last year. I felt the exam followed the NAMAS Study Guide exactly so I wasn't surprised by the number of complaince questions, I was caught off guard by the detail they were asking for: very exact numbers and audit techniques.  The actual chart audit was the "easiest" part - be sure to read the questions first before taking the time to read the whole dictation.  And don't panic about the type of encounter (psych, OB, chemo) - some documentation / billing rules are the same no matter what specialty, right?  Good luck!



Thanks for your comments. What do you mean by "audits techniques"?Any examples?
Thanks again


----------



## twizzle (Mar 22, 2011)

*CPMA exam*

I see the NAMAS study guide is recommended but what about Debora Griders book 'Medical Record Auditor'? AAPC suggests this as the text of choice for the CPMA preparation but I find it rather repetitive and aimed at those who don't have much coding experience. The CD-ROM that accompanies it is allegedly inaccurate in places...... I haven't removed it from its cover for this reason and it is being revamped; the new version was supposed to be available in January but now they say March.  March is nearly gone and time is running out for my exam preparation. The company i work for are paying for me to take the test but won't pay for any study material (600 employees so why wouldn't you do everything to encourage employees to better themselves by gaining further qualifications?), so I have to buy my own study material. I bought Griders book and really need to know if the NAMAS guide is worth purchasing as well. Obviously a bootcamp is completely unattainable via my employee and i certainly can't pay for it myself so it's down to good old printed material.
What do all of you who have taken and passed CPMA think? I'd really appreciate the input.


----------



## melzinser (Mar 23, 2011)

I felt the Grider book is great for becoming an auditor, but I would not have passed the CPMA exam without the NAMAS study guide.


----------



## st1114718 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank God I passed the CPMA exam...whew....
The Grinders book only covers about 80% of the exam questions. I don't recommend to use that book as the only source of study, especially if you are on independent study without taking any other classes. I was very lucky to pass the exam with only that book, and at the exam i found 20% of the questions to be "never seen before"


----------

